# Why won't you snuggle with me? *Warning Long Post*



## veesmart (Feb 12, 2009)

Hi there, *Warning I apologize for the novel*

I'm new to this forum and I'm also a new rat mom. I adopted two brothers from a breeder a couple of weeks ago. They are approximately 2 months old. I brought them home and initially gave them a few days to get used to their new surroundings. I put their cage on my dining room table and spent as much time around the cage as I could (eating meals, on the computer, reading, etc). Eventually I would let their door stay open and keep treats near me, to offer to them if they ever ventured out for visits (which they would).

They have become rather friendly and now will happily come out with the promise of treats. I work 9-5 so our routine has become, breakfast together in the morning, dinner together at night, and then after dinner I move them over to the couch with me to free range while I lie down and watch tv/play with them. So far they seem to like this routine a lot, but are happiest if they can stay under the blanket and explore from there. Occasionally they will come up to my face to investigate but really want no part in scritching or cuddling.

I know that young rats are often "busy" and take some time to settle down. I also know that rats have different personalities and that perhaps they may never be the cuddliest of creatures.....

*My question is this...Is there anything else I can do to encourage the cuddleing/snuggleling with me? * 

I'd also love to hear your stories of how your rats progressed with their socialization. Feel free to email me off the board if you don't feel like typing it all here.

Thanks so much!!!
V


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

I think you and the rats are doing great. Some are cuddlier than the others. Time will do the trick. Keep up what you are doing and let the rats rule the roost. 
They all have their cute habits. I also wanted cuddlers but none of the four are (females) and actually the most independent climber, rascal is the funniest of all. You just love them for who they are. It's so reaxing to play with them after work.


----------



## zoe9 (Oct 3, 2007)

At that age my boys were wriggle monsters and refused to sit still on my lap or be held for more than a few seconds before trying to squirm away. They would make fleeting visits to say hi but these literally lasted just a few seconds and they'd be off again. It's all perfectly normal. 

Once they get older they will mellow out and let you hold them for extended periods but in my experience they only become true 'lap rats' when they are considerably older (around two.)

There will always be exceptions to the rules, but from what you have described it sounds like you have completely normal baby boys. 

Hope that helps and congrats on becoming a rat mom.


----------



## Clairebert (Apr 21, 2008)

I was like you as well, when i got my first rats I was always a bit upset that I couldn't cuddle them. But you soon learn that it's not because they don't like you, but because the its a big world out there and they need to sniff it all haha. My oldest rats are nearly a year old now, and still for the most part they aren't very cuddly. One of them, Kipper, will cuddle with me when I'm having my breakfast in the morning. He'll lie down on my lap and do that eye-boggling thing that rats do when they're extremely happy and content. It took some time however, it wasn't til a couple of months ago he started doing it.


----------



## Iloveratz500 (Jan 21, 2008)

they'll soon warm up to you! don't worry! ;D


----------

